# Mounting a Garmin Edge in front of handlebars.



## Gary E (14 Jul 2012)

As the title says.
My Edge 800 is mounted on the stem but I would prefer to have it a few inches further forward just so that I don't have to look quite so far down to read it.
I've been searching the interweb and found a few solutions but all seem well over-priced to me.
The 3T mount looks lovely but at over £200 is well out of my range. Even the little plastic mounts I've seen are over £30 
I need to buy 2 (one for each bike) which doesn't help either.
Has anyone managed this without having to sell a Kidney?
I'd appreciate any advice/pictures.


----------



## HLaB (14 Jul 2012)

I forget which company but a mate of mine got a bracket from another company (still owned by Garmin I think) for a fraction of the cost (£30 iirc) and bolted the mount onto it and it has done the job perfectly for several months of frequent exposure to high distances, speeds, etc I'll have a look if I can see anything on FB.


----------



## fatblokish (14 Jul 2012)

Summat like this?

http://davebyers.blogspot.co.uk/2012/06/k-edge-releases-new-garmin-mount.html


----------



## Gary E (14 Jul 2012)

Thanks guys. They look similar to what I've been looking at too. Guess I'll just have to bite the bullet and try not to think about the price too much 

I suppose it's better to pay for a quality item rather than save a few pounds and end up watching my 800 bouncing down the road


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (14 Jul 2012)

have a look at the garmin bar fly
you can usually get them from ebay at pretty reasonable costs


----------



## DaveL (14 Jul 2012)

If your going down the barfly route try here http://www.probikekit.com/uk/traini.../bar-fly-garmin-gps-cycle-computer-mount.html and if you use code TDF5 it's yours for 24 quid.

Or for a cheaper option http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/260922621...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_5094wt_1134

Personally I'm waiting for the k edge, as it looks better and sits lower, than both the above

Hope this helps 

Dave


----------



## 2PedalsTez (15 Jul 2012)

For your ref, Wiggle told me that they will be taking stock of the K-Edge bracket at the end of this month. 
Bit pricey, but I shall treat myself to another piece of bling!


----------



## DaveL (16 Jul 2012)

^^ Cheers

Sigmasports should be around the same time as well, they are currently taking per-orders. I'm going to wait to see who gets it in stock first.

Dave


----------



## srw (16 Jul 2012)

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/topeak-bar-...-Topeak_Bar_Xtender_Handlebar_Extension-Black

Something like that? Works well with on my road bike with a Vista, and also gives me somewhere forward of the bars to fit a light.


----------



## ufkacbln (16 Jul 2012)

Although used here on a recumbent trike, Optima do a headset "ring" that fits under the stem cap and allows computer to mount


----------



## DaveL (23 Jul 2012)

Been told today by Tredz, that the K edge will not be available until the end of Aug. :-(

Dave


----------



## Gary E (23 Jul 2012)

Just to make it worse I think the K edge is for 31.8mm bars, mine are 25.4mm 
Shame because I like the look of it.
Loads of tape required


----------



## Gary E (26 Jul 2012)

OK, here's the problem - I've decided to get the K Edge but can't find anywhere that has stock 

Has anyone managed to buy one of these? (if so what did you think of it when it arrived?) and where did you get it from?

I could just wait until it comes back in-stock at Wiggle but I'm an impatient sod


----------



## Gary E (29 Jul 2012)

OK, I've given up trying to find anywhere with stock. Just ordered it from Wiggle who expect stock early next month 

Ordered a 31.8 - 25.4mm shim so that it'll mount on my skinny bars too.

Forking out £43 just to mount my Edge hurt though I can tell you Not only am I an impatient sod, I'm a tight git too


----------



## Gary E (22 Aug 2012)

Got fed up of waiting (delivery forecast has been extended twice now)



so knocked one up myself


----------



## defy-one (22 Aug 2012)

How did you make it?
I'm not paying £40 odd for a bit of plastic


----------



## Gary E (22 Aug 2012)

Just fettled from a bit of box section aluminium, polished a bit so as not to chafe the o'rings and bolted to the bike using the top 2 stem bolts (had to get a couple of slightly longer bolts for about a quid off ebay).

















The whole thing took about an hour to make and cost a couple of quid. It's hard to tell from the picture but there's 2 o'rings for extra security but to be honest it's rock solid, you can pick the bike up by the bracket 
Took it for a 50 mile test run and it works a treat, much easier to see and read.


----------



## PK99 (23 Aug 2012)

DaveL said:


> Been told today by Tredz, that the K edge will not be available until the end of Aug. :-(
> 
> Dave


 
some concerns here about the k edge damaging the quater turn mount on the body of the garmin> https://forums.garmin.com/showthread.php?27249-A-new-Garmin-mount/page4


----------



## DaveL (23 Aug 2012)

Hmmmm, food for thought. Getting a bit pi**ed of waiting for it anyway.

Cheers for the info

Dave


----------



## Gary E (23 Aug 2012)

Must admit, the aluminium mount (K-Edge) on a plastic Edge 800 did give me some concerns. My thinking was that by using the original Garmin mount I'd solve this problem and also should anything wear out I won't have voided the warrantee.


----------



## 400bhp (23 Aug 2012)

That's a pretty nifty mount. Did you machine it?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (23 Aug 2012)

Gary E said:


> Just fettled from a bit of box section aluminium, polished a bit so as not to chafe the o'rings and bolted to the bike using the top 2 stem bolts (had to get a couple of slightly longer bolts for about a quid off ebay).
> 
> View attachment 11892
> 
> ...


 
Thats excellent you should sell those.


----------



## Gary E (23 Aug 2012)

400bhp said:


> That's a pretty nifty mount. Did you machine it?


No, nothing that clever, just a junior hacksaw, a file and some wet and dry. Made it on the edge of my computer table as I was surfing CC


----------



## lejogger (23 Aug 2012)

Gary E said:


> No, nothing that clever, just a junior hacksaw, a file and some wet and dry. Made it on the edge of my computer table as I was surfing CC


 
You've done a really good job there...

I'm guessing your PM mailbox might be a bit fuller than usual this week as I'd say a lot of people on here would probably pay £15+ for one of those given the cost of the K- Edge.


----------



## 400bhp (23 Aug 2012)

What did you use for a template?


----------



## Peter Armstrong (23 Aug 2012)

Funny, I just celotape my garmin forerunner to the handle bars each time i got out.


----------



## Gary E (23 Aug 2012)

400bhp said:


> What did you use for a template?


I didn't, I just cut one out of a piece of cardboard to get the clearances right and then once I was happy drew round the cardboard onto the metal.


----------



## Gary E (23 Aug 2012)

Peter Armstrong said:


> Funny, I just celotape my garmin forerunner to the handle bars each time i got out.


 Yeah, that works too. I'm just a bike-tart


----------



## Scruffmonster (23 Aug 2012)

Gary E said:


> Just fettled from a bit of box section aluminium, polished a bit so as not to chafe the o'rings and bolted to the bike using the top 2 stem bolts (had to get a couple of slightly longer bolts for about a quid off ebay).
> 
> The whole thing took about an hour to make and cost a couple of quid. It's hard to tell from the picture but there's 2 o'rings for extra security but to be honest it's rock solid, you can pick the bike up by the bracket
> Took it for a 50 mile test run and it works a treat, much easier to see and read.


 
That's beautiful. There's money to be made there if you have the time and desire to churn some out. Any reason you couldn't do the same from a tough plastic?


----------



## Gary E (23 Aug 2012)

Scruffmonster said:


> That's beautiful. There's money to be made there if you have the time and desire to churn some out. Any reason you couldn't do the same from a tough plastic?


The torque loading of the stem bolts might crack it, if not at the time then after a few hours of cycling the constant vibration might do it in.
That was why I decided to make it out of a piece of pre-formed Aluminium rather than start with a sheet and put the bend in (Aluminium can become very brittle as it work hardens when bent unless you heat treat it).


----------



## DaveL (23 Aug 2012)

I just cancelled my k edge, sick of waiting and concerns about wear in the mount. Was going to get the barfly, but I don't like the position it puts the 800. Found this thread http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=99896&start=285, but didn't like how far forward it placed the 800. Towards the end of the thread they are working on a slightly shorter one, so emailed them and they have one, should get posted tomorrow. I will let you know what it's like.

Dave


----------



## Jon Baines (25 Aug 2012)

Just ordered myself a K-Edge from an American Ebayer, seems like a company selling them and it came to £38 including shipping (link below if anyones interested

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/K-Edge-Cy...ers_Mounts&hash=item337b4de20f#ht_1994wt_1325


----------



## DaveL (25 Aug 2012)

Arrived today, not ridden with it yet, but here's some photo's


----------



## amaferanga (25 Aug 2012)

How much did you pay? I found the fliploc on ebay, but they're over £25 delivered.


----------



## DaveL (26 Aug 2012)

£28-50 posted


----------



## 400bhp (27 Aug 2012)

DaveL said:


> £28-50 posted


 
:thud:


----------



## DRHysted (27 Aug 2012)

I've just fitted this
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300759170032?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
I fitted the Garmin in the centre with two lights on the outsides (there is no streetlighting for most of my commute), and the position seams good (if I remember I'll take a photo latter today, and edit this post).


----------



## defy-one (27 Aug 2012)

DRHysted said:


> I've just fitted this
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300759170032?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> I fitted the Garmin in the centre with two lights on the outsides (there is no streetlighting for most of my commute), and the position seams good (if I remember I'll take a photo latter today, and edit this post).



Interesting idea


----------



## amaferanga (27 Aug 2012)

I've been using something similar for the past year. This is the one I have - it's a carbon bar with an alloy clamp. You can trim the carbon bar down so it looks nice and neat. It looks okay and does the job of putting my Edge 500 in just the right place in front of and in line with the stem, but I'd still prefer a proper mount like the fliploc one. If only it wasn't so absurdly expensive.


----------



## DRHysted (28 Aug 2012)

Better picture, taken roughly as I see it when riding.


----------



## tincaman (30 Aug 2012)

Thankyou to Gary E for the idea, this is a blatant copy, not as well polished, still took me an hour using a workshop


----------



## amaferanga (30 Aug 2012)

I don't think having it clamped between the plates of the stem is a good idea. You should do what Gary E has done and clamp it ahead of the stem. Also (and I'm being hyper-critical here despite the fact that I couldn't make something like this!) your Garmin is a bit high up - it looks way better if it's in line with the stem.

Good effort though


----------



## Rob3rt (30 Aug 2012)

amaferanga said:


> *I don't think having it clamped between the plates of the stem is a good idea*. You should do what Gary E has done and clamp it ahead of the stem. Also (and I'm being hyper-critical here despite the fact that I couldn't make something like this!) your Garmin is a bit high up - it looks way better if it's in line with the stem.
> 
> Good effort though


 
Definitely not. TBH I am not even keen on the idea of putting it in front of the stem plate. TBH, the stem is something I absolutely would not take ANY risk with or modify the fitment at all.


----------



## tincaman (31 Aug 2012)

Mark 1a, same bracket mounted out front on washers


----------



## Lard Armstrong (31 Aug 2012)

Any chance someone could knock me one up in Ti :-)


----------



## Gary E (31 Aug 2012)

Nice job Tincaman .

As for taking risks with the stem, there are non. The bracket and spacers just act as washers for a longer stem bolt. It doesn't modify the stem in any way and the bolts are torqued to the same value as before.


----------



## Gary E (31 Aug 2012)

Tincaman - my one concern, when I did it, was that fitting the Garmin mount in that way would not be very secure. I experimented a bit and found a way that works quite well. I used the rubber bit that goes under the mount as it stops the mount rotating and 2 o'rings (I've used my dodgy Photoshop skills to try to colour the 2 o'rings differently to make it easier to see).......


----------



## Gary E (31 Aug 2012)

Obviously my last post would have made more sense had I remembered to add the picture.......


----------



## tincaman (31 Aug 2012)

Gary E said:


> Tincaman - my one concern, when I did it, was that fitting the Garmin mount in that way would not be very secure. I experimented a bit and found a way that works quite well. I used the rubber bit that goes under the mount as it stops the mount rotating and 2 o'rings (I've used my dodgy Photoshop skills to try to colour the 2 o'rings differently to make it easier to see).......


 
Those new O-rings I have used are pretty tight, it needs a screwdriver to prise them off again


----------



## Gary E (31 Aug 2012)

Sorry mate, didn't mean to criticise, you've made a good job of it.
When I used the Garmin o'rings on mine it was a bit loose. The thought of £350 worth of computer bouncing down the road scared me 
What did you use for the spacers?


----------



## tincaman (31 Aug 2012)

The spacers are just 5mm washers, couldn't find anything else sutable, blacked them out with a permanent marker


----------



## Dags11 (1 Sep 2012)

Gary E said:


> As the title says.
> My Edge 800 is mounted on the stem but I would prefer to have it a few inches further forward just so that I don't have to look quite so far down to read it.
> I've been searching the *interweb* and found a few solutions but all seem well over-priced to me.
> The 3T mount looks lovely but at over £200 is well out of my range. Even the little plastic mounts I've seen are over £30
> ...


A spot in the fringe beckons?


----------



## Mike! (5 Sep 2012)

How about one of these?

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/garmin-out-...=wiggle-social-media&utm_campaign=garminmount


----------



## Jon Baines (12 Sep 2012)

My K-Edge mount came the other day and its lovely, not ridden out with it yet but can see it being much better out front.


----------



## tincaman (14 Sep 2012)

Moved the bracket below the line of the shifters, bit more protected if I bin the bike


----------



## smokeysmoo (26 Sep 2012)

The RM have left a card today as they'd tried to deliver my Design Cycle mount from the US.

Sadly they wouldn't leave it as UK customs have had their grubby, grotty, greedy little paws on it and I'm going to have to pay £12.42 duty 

Feckin' feckless feckers 

So my £26 mount has turned into an over £40 mount, it'd better be very good when I get it!


----------



## moxey (26 Sep 2012)

raceware direct are also doing them for about £28 delivered


----------



## smokeysmoo (26 Sep 2012)

moxey said:


> raceware direct are also doing them for about £28 delivered


Hadn't seen those  Mind you I scoured t'internet for the Design Cycles one prior to ordering, but they are unique to Design Cycles themselves.

The ones you linked to aren't actually the same ones, although they are styled the same, but TBH though I'd have bought one of them if I'd know about them


----------



## Rob3rt (26 Sep 2012)

Racewear direct one's are plastic, not sure how strong they are. If they are good and anyone can vouch for them, then I might buy one! If only because mounting my light battery under the stem means I have to push my Garmin right toward the bottom of the stem.


----------



## DaveL (26 Sep 2012)

See this
Dave


----------



## smokeysmoo (26 Sep 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> Racewear direct one's are plastic


That makes me feel a bit better


----------



## Broughtonblue (1 Oct 2012)

Saw one on the garmin stand at the cycle show, nice looking bit of kit but retails at 35 quid so won't be getting one. Launches sometime this month but could have pre ordered one.


----------



## zophiel (1 Oct 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> Racewear direct one's are plastic, not sure how strong they are. If they are good and anyone can vouch for them, then I might buy one! If only because mounting my light battery under the stem means I have to push my Garmin right toward the bottom of the stem.


 
I have one I ordered last week. Its very strong, mounted easily, doesn't move once tightened fully. The garmin 500 I use sits in tightly. Its had a rough week with weather and bad roads where we live and its fine. Will post a pic later.


----------



## smokeysmoo (1 Oct 2012)

Here's my Flip Loc one that came last week.





It's not the greatest pic as it makes it looks wonky, but I'd just not postioned it properly 

I'll take a better one next time I'm out.

Be aware, I got slapped by customs to the tune of about £12.50 for this, which puts it in K-Edge territory price wise, but I'd rather have the Flip Loc one than an the alu K-Edge TBH.


----------



## Gary E (18 Nov 2012)

Ever wish you hadn't started something?


----------



## Trickydicky666 (28 Aug 2013)

I know i'm late to this thread but have also had similar issues, my MTB has 25.4mm bars but but my road bikes are all 31.8mm. I have been using the sram out front mount which are absolutely superb, easy to install and sits infront of the stem perfectly. The only real way to solve the 25.4mm bar issue is to buy a bar shim. you can pick them up on ebay for a few quid. then you can mount any of the original or copy mounts to your bars. I've paid £11 for the sram mount and £3.8 for the shim. less than £15 all done and rock solid which is important on an mtb, it makes life very easy switching the 800 between bikes. I've had to do this as my MTB stem rises at 45 degrees and makes reading the screen an ordeal! I also agree with many of the thread contributors regarding £30-£40 for a piece of plastic is outrageous. and to the guys that have made stem bolt mounts i salute you, that is a much better idea than the main manufacturers have come up with.


----------



## ribbleboy (28 Aug 2013)

Get the sram mount from ebay


----------



## RWright (29 Aug 2013)

I have been using a K-Edge for six months, I use it about every day and it hasn't done any damage to my Edge 800. Still as secure as day one. I was curious how much they are here now and found one on Amazon for $30 with free shipping. I ordered another one for my other road bike. I had read about the issues with cutting the plastic on the computer but watched it very carefully at first. I was prepared to do some light filing if necessary but I never had to do anything.

I like these DIY ones I saw on this thread.  I thought about doing one myself but I thought by the time I added up the time I personally would require to do it and the amount of blood I might lose, that I would just pay the 30 bucks.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Aug 2013)

RWright said:


> I have been using a K-Edge for six months, I use it every day and it hasn't done any damage to my Edge 800. Still as secure as day one. I was curious how much they are here now and found one on Amazon for $30 with free shipping. I ordered another one for my other road bike. I had read about the issues with cutting the plastic on the computer but watched it very carefully at first. I was prepared to do some light filing if necessary but I never had to do anything.
> 
> I like these DIY ones I saw on this thread.  I thought about doing one myself but I thought by the time I added up the time I personally would require to do it and the amount of blood I might lose, that I would just pay the 30 bucks.


 


The same. Have heard about the reports about the K-Edge damaging the computer. 6 months down the line I haven't had any problems what so ever with it. I think it's because some people are more ham-fisted then others.


----------



## shortone (29 Aug 2013)

Ive just purchased the newer K_edge which has a plastic insert in which to locate the edge. Looks like they knew there was an issue and have taken steps to rectify the problem.


----------



## jayonabike (29 Aug 2013)

I have K edge on 2 of my bikes, never had a problem with either.


----------

